# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته علوم تغذیه

## Mahsa.Nzr

علوم تغذیه

هدف و ماهیت 
علم تغذیه مجموعه وسیعی از اطلاعات و دانش* بشری است كه به ارتباط بین غذا و  سلامتی موجود زنده می*پردازد و با عواملی مانند بیولوژی، بیوشیمی، علوم  رفتاری، علوم اجتماعی و بهداشت ارتباط دارد. 
به عبارت دیگر علم تغذیه یك علم چند بعدی است و به همین دلیل دانشجوی این  رشته باید اطلاعات جامع و گسترده*ای در زمینه بیوشیمی، بیولوژی،  جامعه*شناسی ، روان شناسی، بهداشت و شیمی مواد غذایی داشته باشد تا بتواند  مهارت های لازم را كسب كند. مهارت هایی كه به دو بخش عمده رژیم درمانی و  تغذیه جامعه تقسیم می*شود. 
یعنی كارشناس این رشته هم باید بتواند كه رژیم غذایی مناسب را برای درمان  بیماری*های مختلف ارائه دهد و هم توانایی شناسایی مشكلات تغذیه جامعه را  داشته باشد و سپس بر اساس مشكلات موجود، برنامه*های غذایی لازم را طراحی ،  اجراء، نظارت و ارزشیابی كند. همچنین ارتقای ارزش غذایی مواد غذایی مانند  كنسرو ، كمپوت و ... كه در صنایع غذایی ایجاد می*شود. بر عهده كارشناس این  رشته است
در رشته تغذیه به رژیم درمانی ،*اصول علم تغذیه، ارزش مواد غذایی و نحوه  تغذیه مناسب برای حفظ سلامت بدن پرداخته می*شود. اصول علم تغذیه بررسی  می*كند كه چه فرآیندی روی مواد غذایی خورده شده انجام می*گیرد تا جذب یا  دفع شود و رژیم درمانی نیز نوع رژیم غذایی لازم در بیماری*های مختلف را  مشخص می*كند، چون در برخی از بیماری*ها، بعضی از مواد غذایی باید حذف شده و  یا بیشتر مورد استفاده قرار گیرد مثل بیماری گواتر كه از كمبود ید ایجاد  می*شود.
بدون شك تشخیص بیماری مهمترین و اصلی*ترین مسوولیت یك پزشك است، اما آیا  پزشك وقت و یا حتی دانش لازم را برای تعیین یك برنامه غذایی مناسب دارد؟  آیا در زمینه احتمال تداخل دارو و غذا اطلاعات لازم را در اختیار بیمار  قرار می*دهد؟ 
به اعتقاد كارشناسان تغذیه ، این وظیفه یك متخصص تغذیه است كه اطلاعات فوق  را در اختیار بیمار قرار دهد. به عبارت دیگر هر پزشكی پس از تشخیص بیماری  باید بیمار را به متخصص تغذیه ارجاع دهد تا او با توجه به نوع بیماری و  داروهای تجویز شده ، رژیم غذایی لازم را تعیین كند. 
یك پزشك آشنایی كاملی با غذا و نیازهای تغذیه*ای ندارد چون در طی تحصیل فقط  2 واحد در این زمینه می*گذراند. برای همین گاهی اوقات داروهایی كه تجویز  می*شود تداخل غذا و دارو ایجاد می*كند برای مثال مصرف داروی ضدبارداری، روی  اسیدفولیك كه یكی از ویتامین*های گروه b است، تاثیر می*گذارد و اگر به این  مساله توجه نشود و مواد غذایی لازم در برنامه غذایی زنانی كه این دارو را  مصرف می*كنند،*گنجانده نشود، فرد دچار نوعی كم*خونی می*گردد. 
توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه 
توانمندی در دروس زیست*شناسی و شیمی از ملزومات این رشته می*باشد. 
رشته تغذیه یك رشته خدماتی است و دانشجوی این رشته باید روحیه داشته باشد.  به همین لحاظ صبر و حوصله از ویژگی* دانشجویان موفق این رشته است . همچنین  از آنجا كه این رشته ، علمی پویاست، داشتن مطالعه پیگیر و مستمر در این  رشته بسیار مهم است. از آنجا كه این اطلاعات صرفا با مطالعه بدست می*آید و  هیچ*جا تدریس نمی*شود، دانشجو باید اهل تحقیق باشد. كارشناس تغذیه با  مشاوره سروكار دارد و به همین لحاظ باید روابط اجتماعی خوبی داشته باشد. به  همین خاطر آشنایی با علم روانشناسی هم به این دانشجویان توصیه می*شود.
گرایش*های مقطع کارشناسی 
رشته تغذیه دارای دو گرایش عمده است كه عبارتند از :
الف) تغذیه گروههای مختلف جامعه مانند سالمندان ، معلولین و كودكان و نوجوانان 
ب) تغذیه بالینی كه شامل تغذیه و مشاوره غذایی بیماران بستری و سرپایی می*شود. 
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر
امكان ادامه تحصیل تا حد دكتری فراهم است.

آینده شغلی و بازار کار
وزارت بهداشت ، درمان و آموزش پزشكی تصویب كرده است كه فارغ*التحصیلان  لیسانس تغذیه با 3 سال سابقه خدمت در بیمارستان می*توانند مركز مشاوره  تغذیه دایر كنند. 
همچنین فارغ*التحصیل این رشته می*تواند در بیمارستان ها، مراكز بهداشت،  مراكز تحقیقاتی مثل انستیتوی تحقیقات تغذیه*ای و صنایع غذایی كشور فعالیت  نماید. 
تا چند سال پیش فارغ*التحصیلان رشته تغذیه حتی در بیمارستان ها جایگاه مشخص  و تعیین*شده*ای نداشتند، اما در چند سال اخیر بخصوص از زمانی كه به  كارشناسان تغذیه اجازه مطب داده شده، این رشته در بیمارستان ها هویت و  جایگاه تازه*ای پیدا كرده است. اما متاسفانه هنوز در بین پزشكان نقش و  اهمیت كارشناسان این علم روشن نشده است. در حالی كه باید همكاری تنگاتنگی  بین پزشكان و متخصصان تغذیه وجود داشته باشد و در واقع هرجا كه یك پزشك  متخصص غدد، قلب و عروق و یا كلیه حضور دارد، باید در كنارش یك متخصص تغذیه  باشد. چون پزشك فقط لیست غذاها یا مواد غذایی كه بیمار نباید بخورد تعیین  می*كند، اما كارشناس تغذیه می*گوید كه یك بیمار چگونه و چقدر باید بخورد تا  هم مواد غذایی مورد نیاز به بدنش برسد و هم رژیم غذایی را حفظ كند. 
معمولا یك پزشك فرصت لازم را برای ارائه برنامه غذایی مشخص به بیمار ندارد.  برنامه*ای كه تعیین كند در 24 ساعت یك بیمار چه غذاهایی را باید مصرف  نماید تا پروتئین، كالری و ویتامین مورد نیاز را دریافت كند. حتی بعضی از  بیماری*ها را كه پزشك برای معالجه آنها به دارو متوسل می*شود، می*توان با  یك رژیم غذایی مناسب درمان كرد. برای مثال بعضی از آلرژی*ها فقط با حذف  برخی از مواد غذایی كه بیمار به آنها حساسیت دارد، درمان می*شود. 
فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته می*توانند در شبكه*های بهداشتی جهت پیشگیری از  بیماری*ها فعالیت كنند مثلا به مادران باردار برنامه غذایی مناسب را آموزش  می*دهند تا فرزندان سالم به دنیا آورده و بتوانند آنها را به راحتی شیر  دهند. همچنین در بیمارستان ها، هتل*ها ،*مهدكودك*ها ، هواپیمایی و هرجای  دیگری كه به گروهی از افراد جامعه تغذیه داده می*شود ، حضور متخصص تغذیه  ضروری است و حتی در مدارس بخصوص دبیرستان?های دخترانه باید یك مشاور تغذیه  حضور داشته و جوابگوی مشكلات تغذیه*ای نوجوانان باشد.
فارغ*التحصیل این رشته می*تواند در كارخانجات تولید مواد غذایی ، اداره  استاندارد مواد غذایی، مراكز تحقیقاتی پزشكی مثل مراكزی كه بر روی  بیماری*های غدد تحقیق می*كنند و یا اداره تغذیه وزارت بهداشت فعالیت نموده و  یا به عنوان مشاوره رژیم درمانی جذب ورزشگاه ها شود. البته در حال حاضر  بازار كار زیادی در تهران برای فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته وجود ندارد ولی در  شهرستان ها فرصت*های شغلی مناسبی برای كارشناسان این رشته موجود می*باشد.
وضعیت نیاز كشور به این رشته در حال حاضر 
رشته تغذیه علم طولانی كردن عمر انسان ها است و رشته علوم و صنایع غذایی در  جهت طولانی كردن عمر غذاها قدم بر می*دارد. یعنی موضوع علوم و صنایع غذایی  ارتقای كیفیت غذاها و نحوه نگهداری مواد غذایی می*باشد.
بر اساس تحقیقاتی كه انستیتوی تحقیقات تغذیه*ای و صنایع غذایی كشور انجام  داده است،*مشكلات تغذیه*ای در جامعه ما بیشتر ناشی از عدم شناخت می*باشد.  یعنی بیشتر مردم ما توانایی خرید مواد غذایی مورد نیاز را دارند اما  نمی*دانند چه باید بخورند. برای مثال مردم شناخت لازم را در مورد ارزش  غذایی نوشابه*های موجود در بازار ندارند به همین دلیل به جای خرید  ماءالشعیر كه انواع ویتامین*های b را دارد، كوكا می*خرند كه فقط مواد قندی  داشته و حتی ویتامین*های b موجود در روده را نیز از بین می*برد و حال این  وظیفه كارشناس تغذیه است كه اطلاعاتی از این دست را در اختیار اقشار مختلف  جامعه قرار دهد. در قسمت تغذیه بالینی نیز یك كارشناس تغذیه ، وضعیت تغذیه  را برای پیشگیری از بیماری*ها و یا درمان آنها اصلاح می*كند، یعنی پس از  این*كه پزشك نوع بیماری را تشخیص داد باید بیمار را به كارشناس تغذیه ارجاع  دهد تا به او رژیم غذایی مناسب داده شود چون برای بسیاری از بیماری*ها مثل  بیماری*های قلبی، عروقی، كلیوی ، دیابت و آسم رژیم غذایی خاصی وجود دارد.

دروس پايه رشته تغذيه در مقطع كارشناسي زيست*شناسي روانشناسي جامعه*شناسي  شيمي عمومي فيزيك فيزيولوژي تشريح تئوري تشريحي فيزيولوژي عملي  ميكروب*شناسي شيمي آلي آمار حياتي بيوشيمي مقدماتي ميكروب*شناسي مواد غذايي  

دروس اصلي رشته تغذيه در مقطع كارشناسي اصول اپيدميولوژي تغذيه اساسي  بهداشت و مسموميت*هاي غذايي مديريت بخش غذايي نقش تغذيه در خدمات بهداشتي  فيزيولوژي تغذيه زبان اختصاصي بيوشيمي متابوليسم اصول و روش هاي نگهداري  مواد غذايي شيمي مواد غذايي اصطلاحات پزشكي و بيمارستاني اقتصاد غذا و  برنامه*ريزي بهداشت عمومي 

دروس اصلي رشته تغذيه در مقطع كارشناسي اصول اپيدميولوژي تغذيه اساسي  بهداشت و مسموميت*هاي غذايي مديريت بخش غذايي نقش تغذيه در خدمات بهداشتي  فيزيولوژي تغذيه زبان اختصاصي بيوشيمي متابوليسم اصول و روش هاي نگهداري  مواد غذايي شيمي مواد غذايي اصطلاحات پزشكي و بيمارستاني اقتصاد غذا و  برنامه*ريزي بهداشت عمومي

----------

